# sentra 96 timing adjust....need some help



## nismothor (Dec 20, 2006)

I HAVE A 96 NISSAN SENTRA AND I WANT TO ADJUST IGNITION TIMING, BUT I DON'T KNOW HOW. MY CAR'S ENGINE IS A GA16DE, CAN SOMEONE HELP ME PLEASE.
THANK'S.


----------



## 1941Galant (Sep 27, 2006)

http://www.nissanforums.com/ga16de-1-6l-engine/118530-definitive-guide-how-adjust-timing.html

I got that from a quick search.


----------



## nismothor (Dec 20, 2006)

ok, thanks man.


----------

